# Six Word Memoirs



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi friends,

This is exactly what it sounds like. Use six words to describe where your brain is at: what your goals are, your struggles, your victories, your feelings, your disappointments, your joys, and everything in between. Have fun, good luck, stretch your creative juices, and tell your story. I'll go first:

I am trying my best, y'all.

Some background:

https://www.npr.org/2008/02/07/18768430/six-word-memoirs-life-stories-distilled

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-Word_Memoirs

https://www.sixwordmemoirs.com/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh crap, what have I done.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2020)

Why did Davante Adams fail me?


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 20, 2020)

Damn the weekend is already over.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 20, 2020)

I can make it another month.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank god it is almost Monday


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 21, 2020)

F COVID, is it over yet?


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 21, 2020)

COVID:  Please do not get it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 21, 2020)

Why am I here right now?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 21, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Why am I here right now?


I was about to write similarly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 21, 2020)

Can I get a damn refund?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh my God it's only Monday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 21, 2020)

This Monday, is definitely a Monday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Now the whiskey ain't working anymore.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2020)

I just don't have the time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 22, 2020)

It could be worse, please no.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Tuesday is supposed to be better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 22, 2020)

Happy first day of fall, everyone!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Hoarding things to look forward to.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Electric Power Devices class starting now.


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 22, 2020)

I've done absolutely no work today.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 22, 2020)

MVA method better than per unit


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m ready for the weekend now


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 22, 2020)

I've been ready for the weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I should be asleep, damn it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

New day, better day;I hope.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I def need coffee right now


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 23, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE I started a microfiction class last night where we had to write six word stories, so I'm very tickled by the timing of this post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE I started a microfiction class last night where we had to write six word stories, so I'm very tickled by the timing of this post.


Please share (if comfortable)! Where is the class? I want to take!

On topic: After 30, sleep is a fiction.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Hit all green lights, GO ME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Wednesday is already better than Tuesday.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2020)

slept well but still very tired.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> slept well but still very tired.


such is life with small kids.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

My kids aren't small these days.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 23, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Please share (if comfortable)! Where is the class? I want to take!
> 
> On topic: After 30, sleep is a fiction.


Let me send you a PM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Let me send you a PM!


Hey! Way to follow the rules!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I know I should be working


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 23, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Hey! Way to follow the rules!


Hahaha totally unintentional!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 23, 2020)

@txjennah PE: UNCE UNCE UNCE, UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ.

Your move.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Ain't no party like Scranton party


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 23, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @txjennah PE: UNCE UNCE UNCE, UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ.
> 
> Your move.


IT'S A BOP. LIT AF FAM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 23, 2020)

Let Russ cook. Let Russ cook.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I gave Verizon too much time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

I just wanted a cell plan.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

Christian McCaffrey is on IR. Sad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

The system is down. Help me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

And an obligatory triple post post!


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The system is down. Help me.


Listen to System of a down


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Listen to System of a down


You need to F*ck the system?


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 23, 2020)

Dothracki said:


>


Your image is broken for me   
I am curious what it was.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> The system is down. Help me.


Here is your help. Enjoy it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The system is down. Help me.


Is it Down with the sickness?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

> 1 minute ago, Roarbark said:
> 
> Your image is broken for me
> I am curious what it was.
> ...



Ah yes, good ol' Strong Bad.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Is it Down with the sickness?


No no, that would be "disturbed."


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Your image is broken for me
> I am curious what it was.


Link is now fixed and visible


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Link is now fixed and visible


Thanks for the fix. I see.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 23, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> > The system is down. Help me.
> ...


No that would be Chop Suey


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 23, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Link is now fixed and visible


I ran there. It was glorious.


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 23, 2020)

There is an extended version too. @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2020)

> 1 minute ago, Roarbark said:
> 
> There is an extended version too. @ChebyshevII PE



Wow. Higher quality than I remembered.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

The YouTubes are blocked at work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

It is one, but nothing done.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh, gotta keep working, working, working.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

WORK WORK, WORK WORK, WORK WORK.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> WORK WORK, WORK WORK, WORK WORK.


BORK BORK, BORK BORK, BORK BORK?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Or, as @Roarbarkwould say: "BORK!"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> BORK BORK, BORK BORK, BORK BORK?


It's like you read my mind.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> It's like you read my mind.


I have a knack for that...


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Why do I come in tomorrow?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 24, 2020)

I am working at home tomorrow


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 24, 2020)

Thursday’s are the beginning of freedom


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 24, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> WORK WORK, WORK WORK, WORK WORK


Rihanna or a Fifth Harmony quote?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Rihanna or a Fifth Harmony quote?


Hamilton. The Musical choice of EB.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Almost halfway done with concrete homeworks.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 25, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Hamilton. The Musical choice of EB.


The schuyler sisters did sing that


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 25, 2020)

Did two workouts instead of one.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 25, 2020)

Why did I come in today?

*cries*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 25, 2020)

Architects: Stop moving things. Foundations Due!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Architects: Stop moving things. Foundations Due!


Sounds about right for me too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2020)

Yesterday was so productive. Not today...


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 25, 2020)

It is Friday. Timesheets are due.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh shit, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 25, 2020)

I made a controversial Facebook post?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 26, 2020)

COVID coming from all sides guys!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 26, 2020)

I want my safe bubble back.


----------



## P-E (Sep 26, 2020)

Should I have one more beer?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 26, 2020)

P-E said:


> Should I have one more beer?


Is one more enough? Maybe two!


----------



## P-E (Sep 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Is one more enough? Maybe two!


Two beers are better than one.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 26, 2020)

Dang it. Kitchen sink backed up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 27, 2020)

Today is bridge design. Almost there!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 27, 2020)

Almond joy has nuts, Mounds don't.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Sep 30, 2020)

Rented the kid a bigger viola.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 30, 2020)

Watch out for any hidden √3's.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 30, 2020)

Tired, but cheddar beer rolls, yum.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2020)

And the A's advance! Woot woot!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 13, 2020)

Many, many, many mistakes were maked.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 13, 2020)

The EB is evolving every day


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 13, 2020)

I haven’t showered in three days.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 16, 2020)

Friday, Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 16, 2020)

Did I sign up for this?


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 19, 2020)

Probably not, but here you are.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 19, 2020)

Ate a takoyaki bowl for lunch.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 20, 2020)

I really shouldn't be up working


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

It's too early for Christmas music.


----------

